

A Self-Taught Programmer's Journey - Macha
http://blog.webicity.info/2010/09/27/a-self-taught-programmers-journey/

======
techiferous
By the way, the matrix image is 1600x1200 and 389K. You'd save on some
bandwidth and download speed if you used a smaller image.

~~~
Macha
It's on imageshack or photobucket or somewhere. It was a last minute google
images addition. On a mobile so can't resize it ATM. Sorry.

Edit: Fixed. Along with an issue where wordpress for iPhone ate HTML entities
for a canvas tag and the following paragraph.

------
junkbit
As a child programmer I've always been slightly scared of the static keyword.
It still feels odd 20 years later

Black magic I tell you!

------
sjs382
Strikingly similar to my journey! :)

~~~
Macha
Yeah, I guess a lot of people have similar stories, certainly a few of my
friends who code said they were similar :P

